# Machine knit baby blanket



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Machine knit on my Brother 260 bulky with the ribber and tuck stitch. Nice and thick and lays flat  no rolling edges. A quick knit! I used 4 strands of 2/24 yarn of various colors of pink.


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It's lovely, using four strands of yarn it's obvious that you know how to wind it well!


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Really pretty


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> It's lovely, using four strands of yarn it's obvious that you know how to wind it well!


Tee hee...I am no expert by far. I sat them all on the floor beside each other and ran them through the yarn mast as one. I am a novice machine knitter and really did not know I should wind them. I had no issues at all.  Ann


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> Tee hee...I am no expert by far. I sat them all on the floor beside each other and ran them through the yarn mast as one. I am a novice machine knitter and really did not know I should wind them. I had no issues at all.  Ann


Well the way that you did it certainly worked well. 
I always use the industrial yarns (2/24....2/28...2/30) but I have all the threads in one ball. If the way that you did it works for you then I should use that way again. 
I know lots of knitters that cant manage to use this yarn. I had all my friends off her because she said that it kept looping/snagging/dropping one thread. She blamed the four machines she has, funny really seeing I sold her one of them and never had a problem. 
Perhaps it's more to do with knowing what stitch tension/mast tension to use with it.....and not so much whether it goes through the tension mast from one ball or four.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

That's gorgeous. I'm amazed at those edges that didn't roll. Do you think they lay flat because you used four threads?


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Really beautiful. I too have my cones on the floor and feed them as one. Never had a problem


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Suemid said:


> That's gorgeous. I'm amazed at those edges that didn't roll. Do you think they lay flat because you used four threads?


The edges lay flat because it's done in Tuck stitch. If you use more than one strand doing st/st it will still roll.


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

The colors mingled beautifully to make a gorgeous final color. I must try this.

Because this was knit in tuck stitch, it lies flat. That's why I love to do things in tuck stitch. Here's a link to a cape I made with tuck stitch on my Brother 260, and I didn't have to do anything to make it hang flat.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/RuthFromOhio/keyhole-capelet

Ruth


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice job. That's so pretty.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful color.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow, keep up the good work GrammaAnn,


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Suemid said:


> That's gorgeous. I'm amazed at those edges that didn't roll. Do you think they lay flat because you used four threads?


Thank you all for you kind compliments!  I am sure the tuck really helps it not roll on the edges, but I have done tuck stitch pieces for a sweater just on the main bed and the edges still want to roll some unless it is steam blocked well. I think the fact this is also done with the ribber helps it to lay flat. Like a ribbing done with the ribber does not roll.


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

I love it and would like to knit it. Could you tell me a bit more about what pattern etc? Is it a tuck, and what did you do to keep the edges flat? Did you crochet around it?
I have some really nice stuff and would love to have a baby blanket that looked like that!
You can PM me if you think others wouldn't want to be involved
Wendy


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Your blanket is wonderful!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice JOB!!! I do not wind colors together if you are using the same colors. Only do that if I want to use different colors and want a more uniform look. If it is the hats for the homeless, I don't even wind those off. It is amazing how far those combined cone yarns go--I usually get tired of knitting the same color hat before they run out.


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Really lovely indeed. You must be rightfully proud of your (machine) effort.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

You did a beautiful job. I love the pattern, and the color is gorgeous!


----------



## c8071 (Jul 5, 2012)

This is beautiful - nicely done!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Very very nice .Great job! Which card did you use?
how many stitches?
and what tension? 
I also knit for charity and i also have a KM260
Thanks for sharing.


regards maggie :thumbup: :-D


----------



## sabrinat (Oct 17, 2012)

love your Baby Blanket, we too as a knitting club make a lot of items for the orphan Black Children here in South Africa. But most of our items are hand made. now that you have shown your blanket I think it is a wonderful idea to also Machine knit them too. Keep up the good work.
Sandra.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

just beautiful.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> Very very nice .Great job! Which card did you use?
> how many stitches?
> and what tension?
> I also knit for charity and i also have a KM260
> ...


Maggie (and all that commented), Thank you for your kind words!  I used card 5P. I followed the instructions in my 260 ribber manual for the rib tuck pattern. I used 90 N on the main bed and 89 on the ribber - but it can be made any size bigger or smaller. I used tension 2 with the 4 strands of 2/24 yarn. It is a thick blanket so any yarn and any tension will work - depending on how thick you want it. I knit approximately 200 rows, but that also depends on the size you want.. I wanted a fairly small blanket - it is very stretchy so will seem bigger when in use.  Happy knitting! Ann PS...I just discovered another quick, flat blanket pattern - will post this morning.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Many thanks for your Quick reply

maggie  :thumbup:


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

It's beautiful and for a good cause too. Love it :thumbup:


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Entity said:


> It's beautiful and for a good cause too. Love it :thumbup:


hi there ,i have been on the PC all day and have been looking at your projects they are really lovely abd good work . thanks for the links ,tips etc
:thumbup:


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice and great colour combination


----------



## LEIGH55 (Mar 23, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> Machine knit on my Brother 260 bulky with the ribber and tuck stitch. Nice and thick and lays flat  no rolling edges. A quick knit! I used 4 strands of 2/24 yarn of various colors of pink.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> Machine knit on my Brother 260 bulky with the ribber and tuck stitch. Nice and thick and lays flat  no rolling edges. A quick knit! I used 4 strands of 2/24 yarn of various colors of pink.


It is lovely. When you say you did it on the ribber, was that 1x1 rib and then just a normal tuck punch card on the main bed or did you use KRC punch cards. I am quite new to this and need an idiot's guide!!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Ann...you are an inspiration to us who are also beginners! I am one of those who is afraid to jump right in because in my case whatever CAN go wrong...usually does. But...that's ok because I usually remember from the mistakes. You are doing beautiful work! Keep posting your pictures please!!
Betty


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Weegie said:


> Ann...you are an inspiration to us who are also beginners! I am one of those who is afraid to jump right in because in my case whatever CAN go wrong...usually does. But...that's ok because I usually remember from the mistakes. You are doing beautiful work! Keep posting your pictures please!!
> Betty


Thank you, Betty - so sweet. When I began machine knitting I was paralyzed and did not accomplish anything. I was so afraid of making a mistake. Finally I began with odd bits of yarn (afraid to waste good yarn) to make a sweater. I should have taken a photo of it before I tossed it.  It was every color imaginable , had tons of dropped stitches and wrong techniques, but by the time I was done I had learned tons and got over my fright of making mistakes. I still undo knitting and start over projects when things are not going well - but just jumping in with both feet helped me move forward. That was 2 1/2 - 3 years ago. I have gained so much encouragement and inspiration from others on this forum so I am thankful to give back in a small way.  Ann


----------



## Antique Knitter (Apr 3, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> Well the way that you did it certainly worked well.
> I always use the industrial yarns (2/24....2/28...2/30) but I have all the threads in one ball. If the way that you did it works for you then I should use that way again.
> I know lots of knitters that cant manage to use this yarn. I had all my friends off her because she said that it kept looping/snagging/dropping one thread. She blamed the four machines she has, funny really seeing I sold her one of them and never had a problem.
> Perhaps it's more to do with knowing what stitch tension/mast tension to use with it.....and not so much whether it goes through the tension mast from one ball or four.[
> ...


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

This is a chart that might help you understand cone yarn sizes.http://www.knitting.stuff.freeuk.com/ConversionTables2.html
There are a lot of great places to get knitting machine cone yarns, but here are a couple great ones. 
Stephanie's Studio & Yarn - google for an address or
http://www.countryknittingofmaine.com/_sgg/m4_1.htm
http://www.newtons.com
Cone yarn is made and prepared especially for machines - even though hand knitters can use it, I am sure. It is finer yarn if you are using a standard gauge machine and can be combined to make a thicker yarn if you have a bulky.
:thumbup: Ann


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Ann, thanks for the charts , i get so confused as i always was a hand knitter, all these different guages! I laughed when you said you did not want to use your good wool, and used the bits and pieces, i do the same. To nice to spoil   :thumbup:

maggie


----------



## Antique Knitter (Apr 3, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> This is a chart that might help you understand cone yarn sizes.http://www.knitting.stuff.freeuk.com/ConversionTables2.html
> There are a lot of great places to get knitting machine cone yarns, but here are a couple great ones.
> Stephanie's Studio & Yarn - google for an address or
> http://www.countryknittingofmaine.com/_sgg/m4_1.htm
> ...


This information is so appreciated and am keeping it close by for quick reference. Thank you


----------

